# Regency I3100 Installation



## Marcus (Feb 25, 2006)

Our I3100 was just installed last week and has been burning non-stop since then


----------



## Marcus (Feb 25, 2006)

Another photo


----------



## Donna (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice looking insert...you are going to get years of heat/pleasure out of that beast.
Cheers


----------



## Marcus (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks Donna- we are enjoying it tremendously


----------



## HarryBack (Feb 27, 2006)

I concur....actually, I like the simple, no-nonsense look of the stove.......quiet elegance..... Nice job.


----------



## yukiginger (Feb 28, 2006)

Very clean!!  Congratulations!  (...and I have the same ash bucket.)

Mark


----------



## Marcus (Mar 1, 2006)

Got the ash bucket online for $25 less than my local dealer wanted.  Turned out the manufacturer was just a few miles from my house and they delivered it the next day.


----------



## iburnpine (Mar 6, 2006)

Marcus,

Your install looks great.  You must have kids running around or some sort of home daycare based on that gate.  You must be pleased with the stove.  I have a Regency F1100 in my basement and it does a great job.  Enjoy the stove.


----------

